# Wood flooring with round pegs identification



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That looks like a Bruce product from the mid 1970s---I haven't seen that for a long time---


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

Boy, that took this Oklahoman back to growing up in Massachusetts in the 60s. Our home had that flooring. 

I don't know why I remember, but I do recall that it was a Bruce floor, as Mike says.


----------



## Hestonian (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks so much! I'll start checking Bruce websites to see if anything looks similar.


----------



## sporter5 (Apr 16, 2014)

*hardwoods with round pegs*

This is the exact flooring I have and need to replace a board. Did you ever find where to get it?
Thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Sporter5, you are commenting to what is called a "Zombie" post. It is one that has been brought back to life, that the OP that started it. Will probably never see your post, that pulled the original one from the grave.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Since they only posted twice over a eight months ago it is doubtful that they will ever see this new question, so you might take up the search yourself with the clues that was offered them. 

I too had seen that flooring thirty+ years ago, but have not seen it recently. 

And good luck with your search.

ED


----------



## sporter5 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks, Bruce floors says they don't have any with pegs. The house is around 30 years old. Still looking.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

They might have discontinued the line many years ago. 


Your next best chance is to go to a local flooring showroom, find the oldest salesman there ask them if they remember this stuff, and know where to get it still, or find an older installer of flooring, and ask the same thing. 

It is obviously made, and someone has to have sold it, installed it or bought it. at sometime in the past, so there might be some in some ones old warehouse, somewhere.

Persistence pays off often just keep at it.

ED


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You could use a plain board and add your own pegs--plug cutters are available in the home Depot---a scrap of walnut is all you need---

I added plugs like that as details on a recent floor---(used them on the picture framed area around the tiled entryway) they looked great--


----------



## shepshark (May 9, 2014)

wow..i too am searching for the same flooring. any luck on finding it since last post?


----------



## Slbruce (Oct 7, 2019)

This response is so many years past. I hope someone can still benefit from my response.

I have this floor in my 1978-built house's kitchen. It's a Bruce Oak Plank hardwood floor. I have a love-hate relationship with this floor, but will never, ever get rid of it because it's so unique and beautiful. Anyone walking in to my house for the first time is wow'd by it. It's hardy too. Doesn't scratch easily & keep it swept-ed/vaccume'd up and it does not easily show dirt. 

The bad, is that you can not use any store bought wood cleaners to clean it; they all contain water in their ingredients and water-based products will ruin the floor. The only thing you can use is a cleaning product by Bruce, where you literally strip & stain. Luckily dirt doesn't easily show, b/c I don't clean my floors enough. You can not buy this cleaner any longer but a contractor in my neighborhood took the can I had left over & researched, and was able to somehow duplicate a similar non-water-based cleaner. Was a very nice job.

Bruce makes a similar wood plank floor now, but there are no studs, which makes it so unique. Good luck to anyone who reads this. Mine is a definite keeper and worth the inconvenience.


----------

